# Diamond Doves Mating



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello!

So ever since my couple had their 1st clutch we happily received one baby which is now still growing up but they sure grow fast. He's as big as his daddy! Or she! xD

So anyway I had a question concerning the mating. My female started her 2nd clutch of eggs last Monday, 10/8/12 and recently she just got interested in mating and therefore, mated with the male again. I'm not sure why she would mate again though her eggs haven't hatched yet. Is it possible that they are infertile? She still continually lays on them. I'm just curious


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I have never had any hens behave like that, once they lay their eggs they are pretty much about the business of incubating 24/7.

Not sure how she would know if those eggs were viable or not, candle the eggs and see f they are fertile.

How old is she, also?

*


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Skyeking said:


> *I have never had any hens behave like that, once they lay their eggs they are pretty much about the business of incubating 24/7.
> 
> Not sure how she would know if those eggs were viable or not, candle the eggs and see f they are fertile.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure of her age, but ever since i have had her, she has already laid a clutch of eggs. this one right now is a second and I'm starting to think they are infertile. What do they look like when you candle them?


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

I just hatched one of the eggs and they are infertile :\ Oh well. I saw them mate again recently so hopefully the next clutch we'll get more babies


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=122666&postcount=1


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

